# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Merrill Lynch'ten ürküten tahmin: Dolar 1.2750 TL'ye inecek

## bozok

*Merrill Lynch ürküttü*

 

*Merrill Lynch’ten yatırımcı ve ihracatçıyı ürküten tahmin: Dolar 1.2750 TL’ye inecek*

*Ufuk KORCAN / VATAN* 

YATIRIM yapılabilir kredi notunun ardından Türkiye’ye yabancı sermaye girişinin ikiye katlanacağı tahmininde bulunan ABD’li yatırım kuruluşu Merrill Lynch’e göre, 1.57 TL’den işlem gören dolar Haziran’da 1.2750 TL’ye inecek, yılı ise 1.44 TL’den tamamlayacak. Merrill Lynch’e göre, 2.04 TL olan euro da Haziran’da 1.62 TL’ye düşecek



Son yıllarda hayal kırıklığı yaşayan döviz yatırımcısını yine kara günler bekliyor. ABD’li yatırım kuruluşu Merrill Lynch’e göre, hem dolar hem de euro 2011 yılında Türk Lirası karşısında değer kaybedecek. Dün düzenlenen toplantıda 2011 tahminlerini açıklayan Merrill Lynch, 1.3050’de bulunan euro/dolar paritesinin Haziran ayında 1.27’ye, 2.04 TL’den işlem gören euro kurunun ise Haziran’da 1.62 TL’ye ineceğini açıkladı. Merrill Lynch, dolar kuru ile ilgili tahminini açık olarak açıklamasa da parite ve euro tahminlerine göre, dolar seçimlerin yapılacağı Haziran ayında 1.2756 TL’ye düşecek. Yani dün 1.57 TL’den satılan dolar 6 ayda yüzde 18.4 değer kaybedecek. Kurların yılın ikinci yarısında yükselişe geçeceğini öngören Merrill Lynch, euronun 1.80 TL’den, euro/dolar paritesinin ise 1.25’ten yılı tamamlayacağını tahmin ediyor. Buna göre doların 2011 sonunda 1.44 TL olmasının beklendiği hesaplanıyor. Merrill Lynch, 1.380 dolar olan altının ons fiyatının Haziran ayında 1.450 dolara, yılsonunda ise 1.500 dolara ulaşmasını bekliyor. 



*Türkiye’nin mezuniyet yılı*

2011 beklentilerinin açıklandığı toplantıda konuşan Merrill Lynch Türkiye, Orta Doğu ve Kuzey Afrika Bölgesi Başekonomisti Türker Hamzaoğlu, Türkiye’nin yatırım yapılabilir ülke notunu elde etmesinin ülkeye sermaye girişini hızlandıracağını söyledi. Hamzaoğlu, “Orada fonlara filan bakmak lazım. ’şu kadar para girer’ diyemem ama geçmiş yıllarda ne kadar para giriyordu? Yılda 2-2.5 milyar dolar. Bunun çok muhafazakar bir tahminle rahat 2 katına çıkacağını düşünebilirsiniz. Bu yıl Türkiye‘nin mezuniyet yılı olacak” dedi. ünümüzdeki dönemde gelişmiş ülke merkez bankalarının parasal genişlemeyi hızlı bir şekilde geri çevirmediği takdirde bu paranın ilk adresinin büyümenin kuvvetli, iç pazarın canlı olduğu ülkeler olacağını dile getiren Hamzaoğlu, “O yüzden Türkiye’nin de bu sermaye akımlarından yararlanmasını bekliyoruz” diye konuştu. Ekonomideki normalleşme sürecinin, not artırımıyla yatırım yapılabilir ülke seviyesiyle taçlandırılacağını ifade eden Hamzaoğlu, bunun 2011 yılı içinde veya en geç 2012 başında gerçekleşebileceğini kaydetti.

 

*2011’de büyüme yüzde 5.3 olur*

TüRKER Hamzaoğlu, Türkiye’nin geçen yıl en hızlı büyüyen ülkeler arasında olduğunu, bu yıl da yine gelişmekte olan Avrupa bölgesinde Türkiye’nin en yüksek büyüme oranı yakalayacak ülke olacağını söyledi. 2011 yılına ilişkin büyüme tahminlerinin yüzde 5.3 olduğunu belirten Hamzaoğlu, küresel ekonominin 2011’de yüzde 4.3 büyümesini beklediklerini ifade etti. Ekonomi yönetiminin kriz sürecinden güven tazeleyerek çıktığını düşündüklerini vurgulayan Hamzaoğlu, “üzellikle IMF yardımı alınmadan bu noktalara gelinmesi bu kanıyı güçlendirdi. Yatırım yapılabilir ülke kategorisinde diğer ülkelerin notlarına bakıldığında Türkiye bu ülkelerin birçoğundan iyi” değerlendirmesinde bulundu.


12.01.2011 21:52 / *VATAN*

----------

